# Looking for a group in Penn State, University Park



## ThorneMD (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi, I am currently looking for a gaming group in University Park campus of Penn State.  I typically play a mix of 3.0/3.5 D&D, but am willing to try anything new as well.  A gaming location on campus would be appreciated as I do not have any form of transportation.

If anyone is interested e-mail me at Ares0415@yahoo.com


----------



## ThorneMD (Sep 19, 2005)

You guys are telling me no one plays D&D in the State College area?


----------



## Gunslinger (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm also looking for a game in the Philadelphia area, but I go to Temple not Penn.


----------



## ThorneMD (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm not looking for a game in Phily. I know that there is a campus of Penn State there, but I am located near State College PA which is right in the middle of PA. Thanks for responding though.


----------

